

Generation XXX: What will happen to kids raised on porn? - mantesso
http://yourbrainonporn.com/generation-xxx-what-will-happen-kids-raised-porn-canada

======
angersock
One would hope they'd be better in bed, but that's probably hoping for too
much.

